# Cyberhymnal Hacked!?



## CovenantalBaptist (Dec 26, 2008)

I went to look up some Psalms/Hymns for this week's morning worship service on Psalm 90, and *this *is what I found.

Apparently, on another site, it explained that their domain was hijacked. I have found this service very useful as I'm sure many others have. I do hope that if it was hacking that the perpetrators are brought to justice and that the website can be restored soon to its previous service to the Christian community. 

In the meantime, I think you can still use the archive version to find most of what you might need. It's latest update was a year ago - January 2008.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2008)

More likely that they let their domain name expire and somebody else registered it.

This is one of the reasons I do not recommend that people allow their web hosts to register their domains for them. You should always retain full DNS control for your domain, know when it is going to expire, and renew it yourself when it is due rather than trust a web host.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Dec 26, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> More likely that they let their domain name expire and somebody else registered it.




Yes, this is what I assumed as well, but, according to a post on the site I mentioned, they claim to have been "hacked." I think you are probably right, though:



> We are sad to report that our domain name has been hacked. We are trying to reach our Web hosting company (Word.net) to fix the problem, but so far they have been unresponsive, despite numerous phone calls, pages, and e-mails. The WHOIS registration shows the domain name was changed late yesterday. Please pray for us.
> 
> We can still be reached by our normal e-mail, [email protected]. But until the Web hosting service fixes the problem, there is little or nothing we can do.



...


> This is one of the reasons I do not recommend that people allow their web hosts to register their domains for them. You should always retain full DNS control for your domain, know when it is going to expire, and renew it yourself when it is due rather than trust a web host.



Agreed.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2008)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > More likely that they let their domain name expire and somebody else registered it.
> ...



I would also stick with a reputable host that can be contacted. If the domain is not expired they might be in a good position. They need to contact ICANN directly.

If anyone is in contact with them then tell them that I'm happy to host their site for them once they get their domain recovered. Also, recommend to them that they transfer the domain to GoDaddy.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 27, 2008)

It seems to be working fine now. We often link the tunes to our email bulletin so that folks might prepare better for worship.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jan 24, 2009)

The address for this website has now permanently changed:
The Cyber Hymnal ™ The reason is described on their page:


> Many have asked what will hap*pen to the do*main name “cyberhymnal.org.” the le*gal owner (Word.Net) is un*will*ing re*lin*quish it, so, sadly, we can’t use the old URL.
> 
> Please spread the word about the new URL & ask Web sites to up*date their links! God bless…


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> It seems to be working fine now. *We often link the tunes to our email bulletin so that folks might prepare better for worship*.



what a great idea!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be working fine now. *We often link the tunes to our email bulletin so that folks might prepare better for worship*.
> ...


----------

